# Replacing a shower valve.



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Went to take a shower in my shop before going to a meeting and the valve was very sticky. When I went to shut it down it wouldn't turn off completely, a fast trickle of water continued. I sure it will be hard to diagnose because I am at home and don't remember the brand name of the thing. It's one of the newer styles. You turn a handle (to the left) and the farther you turn it the warmer the water gets. Below it is a lever that controls the volume flow of the water. I've taken all the hardware off and gotten to the brass control valve. I've removed the valve nut on the temperature control. It consists of a brass nut inside a brass threaded fitting. Now I figured the stem would come out at this point but it doesn't. There are no clips that I can see. The internal housing has a very fine thread and the stem has a very coarse thread. At this point the stem can spin in either direction without a stop point. I have tried to pull on it while spinning figuring it would engage the fine threads and continue to come out. This didn't happen. This is where I am. If I don't get this resolved I will be forced to cut open the wall and replace the valve:furious: . I didn't want to spend this much time on something I only use 4 or 5 times a year (which is why it probably needs replacing, lack of use). So I hope that one of you gentlemen can lead me in the right direction. I'll try to get the brand name because I know this will help. Thanks.

Leo


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

*Never mind....*

Never mind.....

Figured it out myself.:clap: 

It just pulls out. It was very sticky and it didn't come out easy. On the end of the stem, where the washer is, the screw that holds it on was out about 3 turns. This would bump into the back of the valve body and prevent it from closing down all the way. I turned the screw in and replaced the stem. It didn't go in easy either. But now it moves more smoothly than it had been doing, and... it turns off.arty:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

We're FIRED!! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tom R said:


> We're FIRED!! :laughing:


Hey, I gave you guys an hour to figure it out.:jester: 

Next time, maybe you'll be quicker:laughing: .


----------

